# Anyone using cypress for projects?



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Folks,
Last night, I picked up 8 large pieces of a freshly cut cypress tree. I quickly looked up what cypress looked like and decided that the stuff would be interesting to get hold of. Well, I got hold of it and now I am wondering if anyone has been using cypress for projects?

Also, I am unsure of how long I have to dry the wood before I can use it/cut it into usable lumber?

- the smallest diameter piece is 13 inches, all are at least 12 inches long.

Any recommendations on drying are greatly appreciated as well as links to projects that have used cypress. I will also search LJ for cypress, but thought I would reach out to all of the talented "saw dust producers" for thoughts, ideas and such regarding my latest acquisition…

You can see a snapshot here- while you're there, hit the LIKE button for my page. 

Thanks to all for sharing so much of your wood working experiences!!

-Jim "Mr. Measure Twice" Marchetti
MrMeasureTwice


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

Quick follow-up…

I see lots of projects using cypress - glad to see that.

Thanks!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just remember that cypress is a soft wood. I built the shutters for our home from it (they are painted). Used it for its exterior qualities. Works real well for outside stuff, or items that will not be subject to hard use/impact prone surfaces.
Drying? Get a moisture meter and go for 6 to 8 %. Air dried will take a while, and the wood will warp somewhat.
Bill


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I love it. I picked up a piece yesterday for a future project. I have only used kiln dried.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Glueing it up can be hit or miss. I wiped down my glue joints with acetone before applying the glue. The oils in the wood attempt to prevent the glue from stickng.

I had a lot of success using it for a entryway bench thats in our unheated / uncooled breezeway. It hasnt moved much but in the summer time it did swell just a tad.


----------



## TexasJim (Jul 16, 2009)

I made this box from cypress. No special problems. If you use it for your house it is very rot resistant and termites won't bother it. It is soft and the grain looks a lot like pine.


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Bill, hairy,chris, TexasJim - it will be a while before I use it. For now, I am going to get it stacked on wood rails to allow maximum exposure to air. They will be in my garage for the drying process.

As it is I have enough wood for at least 15 projects - all of it 100% free, reclaimed from broken furniture. Mahogany (real), white oak and another batch of oak, can't tell for sure whether it is read or white oak yet - it's painted!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Cyprus is great for outdoor furniture, but 12" long? Did you mean 12'?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I also had pretty good success using general finishes dye stain on the cypress …. i used medium brown and it came out just like it said .. medium brown.


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

Sadly, it is 12" not feet… the tree was felled in a residential area due to the debris it was leaving onto their roofs and animals getting onto the roofs.

I hope it is cypress… I did not see it before it was cut down. It has a strong scent, very similar to eucalyptus. Does that sound right?


----------

